# 2006/07 Buy or Sell



## NOBLE (Apr 10, 2005)

You all know how this works. Buy or sell and explain your reasoning.

Here we go:

Chris Kaman will play the entire season in a Clippers uniform.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

i dont kno how this works. do explain. and add me to shaun's fan club. i cant believe i ddint notice it b4


----------



## NOBLE (Apr 10, 2005)

clips_r_teh_wieners said:


> i dont kno how this works. do explain. and add me to shaun's fan club. i cant believe i ddint notice it b4


 


> Basically one makes a statement, another person answers it with "Buy" for "yes" or "Sell" for "no" and gives a explanation to why they think that.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

NOBLE said:


> You all know how this works. Buy or sell and explain your reasoning.
> 
> Here we go:
> 
> Chris Kaman will play the entire season in a Clippers uniform.


Buy, we'd have no real post players except for Brand, the added load would probably take away from his game as well.


Buy or Sell:
LeBron James chooses not to resign with the Cavs and instead considers a major market team: *Clippers*, Lakers, Knicks, Bulls.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

Buy Kaman staying with the Clippers b/c what possibly do they trade him for? They are set at all postions and if u trade him then u will have a hole at center. He is already a top 5 center in the league and is still improving, that would be dumb for the Clippers to trade him, even if they don't want to give him an extension

Sell, I think LeBron will resign with the Cavs this offseason because it would be a big distraction for 2 yrs with people asking will he stay or go. Plus he will sign the extension in case he gets hurt over the next 2 seasons and he still gets paid. If he wants out of Cleveland, he will demand a trade down the road.

Buy or Sell
Tim Thomas will return to his pre-Phoneix ways of being an underacheiver with the Clips.


----------



## MicCheck12 (Aug 12, 2005)

sell sam will get on his nuts to play better

Bye or sell Brand makes the allstar team next year


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

Buy- I think EB will be an all star for at least the next 3 seasons now that the Clippers have done some damage in the playoffs.

Buy or Sell

Maggette will be STARTING on opening night next season WITH the Clippers


----------



## MicCheck12 (Aug 12, 2005)

buy they wouldent put q or tt in 

buy or sell livingston will win most improved


----------



## Liingston2Seb (Feb 11, 2006)

MicCheck12 said:


> buy they wouldent put q or tt in
> 
> buy or sell livingston will win most improved


Now that's tough... MIP is almost the hardest to predict because most time (like Simmons) they come out of nowhere. But what the hell, if he has a healthy season he has just as good a chance as any. Buy.

Buy or sell Knicks making playoffs next season?


----------



## livingstononefour (Jun 19, 2006)

sell, but they won't be as bad as people predict and isiah will keep his job.

buy or sell, q ross making the all nba defensive team.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Liingston2Seb said:


> Now that's tough... MIP is almost the hardest to predict because most time (like Simmons) they come out of nowhere. But what the hell, if he has a healthy season he has just as good a chance as any. Buy.
> 
> Buy or sell Knicks making playoffs next season?


Sell..The Knicks are still the Knicks 

Buy or Sell...Will Tim Thomas be a bust?


----------



## MicCheck12 (Aug 12, 2005)

sell every1 will have there head in there *** to see q is a defensive machine
sell tt will come out of shell

buy or sell singleton will get more double doubles then last year


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Buy, didn't he only get 3 or 4 last year? He should easily see more playing time this year IMO.

Buy or Sell - Cassell dropping 17 Points again this year


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

Sell- Cassell will play far less minutes this season to keep him fresh for the playoffs and to get Livy into the games more often

Buy or Sell
Guillermo Diaz will make the regular season roster.


----------



## MicCheck12 (Aug 12, 2005)

thats a tough one ill say buy hes to much of a talent not to be

bye or sell mobley will be a top ten three point shooter in the nba


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

Sell- I don't see him doing any better than he did last season.

Buy or Sell
The pick that the Clippers get from the T'Wolves in next year's draft will be a top 5 pick


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

Buy I think they trade Garnett midseason. But that means we don't get the pick.

Buy or Sell-we re-up Dunleavy for his asking price?


----------



## MicCheck12 (Aug 12, 2005)

buy hes a great choach he deserves it

buy or sell clippers win 45+ games this season


----------



## Liingston2Seb (Feb 11, 2006)

MicCheck12 said:


> buy or sell clippers win 45+ games this season


Buy, we have a very talented roster and going deep into the playoffs last year will boost morale and our team chemistry should lead us to atleast 45wins.

Buy or sell, Livingston averages 6+ assists?


----------



## Roscoe_Clipps (Nov 11, 2005)

Buy he only averaged about 27 minutes last season that will probably go up to 30 minimum this season. He averaged 5 as a rookie and 4.5 last year. He is just too good at finding an open man. It's not his fault if he doesn't...it's up to those others to finish.
People such as Q's ability to knock down the open jumper and ppl like Kaman and Singleton improving their ability to make shots will only up his assists.

?Buy or sell, Rebraca plays more than 30 games?


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Roscoe_Clipps said:


> Buy he only averaged about 27 minutes last season that will probably go up to 30 minimum this season. He averaged 5 as a rookie and 4.5 last year. He is just too good at finding an open man. It's not his fault if he doesn't...it's up to those others to finish.
> People such as Q's ability to knock down the open jumper and ppl like Kaman and Singleton improving their ability to make shots will only up his assists.
> 
> ?Buy or sell, Rebraca plays more than 30 games?


Sell..Rebraca is done. He needs to hang up the sneakers and call it a career. His ticker just wont allow him to play.

Buy or Sell..Maggette reclaims his starting spot at SF.


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

Sell...Maggette gets traded or is sixth man of the year. 

Buy or sell...Livingston misses less than 15 games this year.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Buy, I think he'd finally learn to start working out.

B/S: Singleton plays double digit minutes per this coming season and gets out of Dunleavy's DogHouse


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

qrich1fan said:


> B/S: Singleton plays double digit minutes per this coming season and gets out of Dunleavy's DogHouse


Sell, No one's ever gotten out of the doghouse before, so why start now?

Buy or Sell, 2 or more clippers make the all-star game.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

sell- i dont see anybody but brand getting any love from fans/players/coaches

buy/sell-Clippers sweep the Lakers this season.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

ClippersRuleLA said:


> sell- i dont see anybody but brand getting any love from fans/players/coaches
> 
> buy/sell-Clippers sweep the Lakers this season.


Sell...The Lakers will get lucky once

Buy or Sell...Kaman will get an extension


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

Sell, we already have EB in the post, and we might go after a center who adds a different dynamic to our team...

Buy or Sell...Maggette averages 20+ppg next season


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

Sell-Maggz averages 17 points in 25 min. 
B/S: We trade Mobley before the All-Star break.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Sell-If anybody it will probable be Maggete.

B/S: Livy averages 10/6asst/5rebs


----------



## MicCheck12 (Aug 12, 2005)

sell livy averages more points more assists

buy or sell clippers get more national intrest then last year


----------



## livingstononefour (Jun 19, 2006)

buy, where do you think mavericks and kings fans came from? the more korolev plays the more fans we'll get also from russia. diaz might get us fans also.

buy or sell: scott merrit makes the final roster


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

livingstononefour said:


> buy, where do you think mavericks and kings fans came from? the more korolev plays the more fans we'll get also from russia. diaz might get us fans also.
> 
> buy or sell: scott merrit makes the final roster


sell: who the **** is scott merritt?

buy or sell: livingston will start for more than half of the games in the season


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

clips_r_teh_wieners said:


> sell: who the **** is scott merritt?
> 
> buy or sell: livingston will start for more than half of the games in the season



Sell: Cassel will ***** if it happens. Perhaps if hes gets injured then yes.


B/S: Elton averages atleast 24/12/2blcks


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

Sell: He'll avg more points, blocks, but less rebounds.

B/S: We trade Kaman this year if he dont' sign him to an extension.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

ClipOre4Life said:


> Sell: He'll avg more points, blocks, but less rebounds.
> 
> B/S: We trade Kaman this year if he dont' sign him to an extension.


BUY: Kaman will need to EARN a new contract. He's shown promise, but DTS is not convinced and definitely not for the contract it is rumored Kaman wants. He had some good games for us but not at critical times and he seemed to disappear on the road more than he showed up.

There's still much, much more for him to learn, e.g., his patented turn, 'swish', under the basket before shooting the ball, even when it would be better just to take the ball to the basket. There's more, but now is not the time to bring them up.

B/S: Ewing will be traded during the season?


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Dynasty Raider said:


> BUY: Kaman will need to EARN a new contract. He's shown promise, but DTS is not convinced and definitely not for the contract it is rumored Kaman wants. He had some good games for us but not at critical times and he seemed to disappear on the road more than he showed up.
> 
> There's still much, much more for him to learn, e.g., his patented turn, 'swish', under the basket before shooting the ball, even when it would be better just to take the ball to the basket. There's more, but now is not the time to bring them up.
> 
> B/S: Ewing will be traded during the season?


Sell..We need Ewing just in case Sam or Livy goes down with an injury. Unless Diaz can show that he can run an offense which is unlikely. Diaz will be more productive as a combo guard.

Buy or Sell...Clips will dethrone the Suns and win the Pacific Division


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Buy, I seriously think if everyone stays healthy and Cassell is ableto play 20/25 minutes PER and score about 15 points, it's extremelly possible.


B/S: Elton Brand's Numbers being 26.1 PPG | 10.9 RPG | 2.6 Blocks | 52.5% FG @ the least.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

buy: EB is still 27-28, and i doubt he hit his peak last season. he has room for improvement, and his numbers will go up this coming season. 

Buy or sell: Maggette agrees to come off the bench and will win NBA 6th man of the year.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

clips_r_teh_wieners said:


> buy: EB is still 27-28, and i doubt he hit his peak last season. he has room for improvement, and his numbers will go up this coming season.
> 
> Buy or sell: Maggette agrees to come off the bench and will win NBA 6th man of the year.


Sell, he or anybody for that matter, with his skill set would have to much of an ego to come off the bench.

B/S Livingston making an all-star team in the next 3 years


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Buy, although I think it might be in 2 seasons and not 3, it still falls within the next 3 years .

Buy or Sell: Zeljko Rebraca hopefully being healthy


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

qrich1fan said:


> Buy, although I think it might be in 2 seasons and not 3, it still falls within the next 3 years .
> 
> Buy or Sell: Zeljko Rebraca hopefully being healthy


Unfortunately ... SELL. Rebraca will never be the player he was when we first got him. He should retire or ride the bench as long as the Clippers are willing to pay him to do that to take care of his family.

His heart is damaged and he can't help but think about it when he's playing to exhausion. *I* fear for him everytime I see him on the floor. He will never be healthy in the true since of the word.

EDIT: B/S, Dunleavy LEARNED something re: his schizo rotations and will do much better this year.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

Dynasty Raider said:


> Unfortunately ... SELL. Rebraca will never be the player he was when we first got him. He should retire or ride the bench as long as the Clippers are willing to pay him to do that to take care of his family.
> 
> it's your turn, do a B/S please.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

qrich1fan said:


> Buy, although I think it might be in 2 seasons and not 3, it still falls within the next 3 years .
> 
> Buy or Sell: Zeljko Rebraca hopefully being healthy


Definitely Sell.. Z's heart is always an issue. Hopefully, he can play 10 mins a game but I have serious doubts.

Buy or Sell...Diaz will make the opening day roster?


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> Dynasty Raider said:
> 
> 
> > Unfortunately ... SELL. Rebraca will never be the player he was when we first got him. He should retire or ride the bench as long as the Clippers are willing to pay him to do that to take care of his family.
> ...


----------



## Roscoe_Clipps (Nov 11, 2005)

Dunleavy is Dunleavy. You never really know what he's going to do. So I say "Sell", it's just the way it is...we have t oget use to it 

B or S: Q-Ross averages >5 ppg next season?


----------



## choiboi46 (Jan 12, 2006)

Roscoe_Clipps said:


> Dunleavy is Dunleavy. You never really know what he's going to do. So I say "Sell", it's just the way it is...we have t oget use to it
> 
> B or S: Q-Ross averages >5 ppg next season?


Buy: QRoss will average 7ppg; his jumper improved alot and hes getting more agressive

Buy or Sell: Kaman makes the all-star team


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Sell, Memo, Yao, Camby all should be ahead of him and Gasol/Dirk, whichever one will be considered a C.

B | S: Mobley dropping 17 PPG on 46% Shooting


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

qrich1fan said:


> Sell, Memo, Yao, Camby all should be ahead of him and Gasol/Dirk, whichever one will be considered a C.
> 
> B | S: Mobley dropping 17 PPG on 46% Shooting


BUY --- Mobley returns to himself next season. He was at the "Mid-Summer" thing here in LA, so I think he likes it here and is focused. Now that there's TT, he won't have to defend guys that are bigger than he is, he feels that he has something to prove to Clipper fans. Maybe, last season, the weight of having to be veteran leader, play out of position and focus on defense was too much. Now, that the Clippers got over the hump, he can play more freely. I expect him to easily meet those numbers.

This is a hard game. You want to comment, but then comes the time to pose the questiion ...

B/S - Clippers get equal coverage from local sportscasters, e.g., Jim Hill.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Don't let this damn thread drop!

Sell: Don't think Clippers will get any love after one year, even though, they deserve every bit of it hands down, but when it's all said and done, teams that are on the bubble(Lakers) and teams that will really struggle(Knicks) will get more media coverage and maybe even the Cats, if they get Brown.


B|S: This thread not dying the entire season?


----------



## Roscoe_Clipps (Nov 11, 2005)

Sell, this thread will be sabotaged with questions like:
"TT + Cassell battle with pocket knives to the death?"
or "Kaman accidently gives Elton concussion playing archery at his apartment?"

B|S: Guillemero + Paul both make this year's final roster?


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

Buy : Diaz seems to be a nice fit with our system, and well if Cuttino continues playing as slow paced and looking like the old man that he is, i say Diaz takes some of his minutes away, if Paul stay healthy, and if Big Z continues to decline...both Paul and diaz will make the roster :banana: :banana: 

Buy or Sell :

The Clippers should get rid of those red uni's and replace them permanently with the Blue Los Angeles ones? the red ones are too synonymous with Clipper failure...and they just look Dull


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> Buy : Diaz seems to be a nice fit with our system, and well if Cuttino continues playing as slow paced and looking like the old man that he is, i say Diaz takes some of his minutes away, if Paul stay healthy, and if Big Z continues to decline...both Paul and diaz will make the roster :banana: :banana:
> 
> Buy or Sell :
> 
> The Clippers should get rid of those red uni's and replace them permanently with the Blue Los Angeles ones? the red ones are too synonymous with Clipper failure...and they just look Dull


Hell NO...I love the Clips jerseys and they should never change them. Just look at all the teams that changed their jerseys in the recent years. Pistons, Rockets, Warriors, etc...They all suck. The red jerseys had nothing to do with the Clippers losing years. Keep the logo and the colors. Clips jerseys are in the TOP 5 of best looking jerseys in the NBA. 

Buy or Sell...Korolev, Singleton or both will find minutes in our rotation.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

Singleton will get minutes in the rotation this year with his strong performance in LV

Buy or Sell
Tim Thomas will be an upgrade over Vlad Rad


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Buy, better all around player T-Squared is compared to Vlad-Rad.

B | S: Clippers getting 55+ wins.


----------



## Liingston2Seb (Feb 11, 2006)

qrich1fan said:


> Buy, better all around player T-Squared is compared to Vlad-Rad.
> 
> B | S: Clippers getting 55+ wins.


Sell, our division is getting stronger and stronger and although our roster is very talented I would not expect 55+ wins from us next season. 50-32 would seem a reasonable prediction in my mind.

B *l* S: Maggette comes back to the 2006-07 season with a new attitude and wins the award for MIP.


----------



## MicCheck12 (Aug 12, 2005)

sell he will come with the attitude but wont win the mip

buy or sell diaz or james singleton enters the dunk contest


----------



## choiboi46 (Jan 12, 2006)

Sell; AI2 and Nate might come back; JAmes White is probly the the most wanted rookie to be in the contest along with Carney and Rudy Gay....THen theres also Gerald Green and Shannon Brown
-Also Noel who won the college dunk contest
-Also Von Wafer? supposedly has insane hops

Buy or Sell?
Diaz makes the team


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

MicCheck12 said:


> sell he will come with the attitude but wont win the mip
> 
> buy or sell diaz or james singleton enters the dunk contest


BUY (50%): Singleton will enter the dunk contest. He is obtaining name recognition and the team has name recognition now --- Singleton enters. Not sure about Diaz, haven't seen him.

B/S: Sam's mouth will be MORE in 'effect' this season because of his new contract and other on-court team-related things negotiated, e.g., "*I* want to have more input on the plays called, etc."


----------



## Liingston2Seb (Feb 11, 2006)

Dynasty Raider said:


> B/S: Sam's mouth will be MORE in 'effect' this season because of his new contract and other on-court team-related things negotiated, e.g., "*I* want to have more input on the plays called, etc."


Buy, Sam will have more confidence that ever next season with the security of a garunteed contract. Plus Dunleavy has made it very clear that he has full control over the team and is in a position of higher authority. Sam will be running him mouth to the other team, our team and as usual the refs.

Buy l Sell: The Clippers finish in the Top20 for three-point field goals made next season.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

Buy- With TT, Mobley and Sam we should probably even be in the top 12

Buy or Sell- Clippers make a trade this offseason.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Sell, Roster should be pretty set, no point in playing around with it.

B | S: Singleton playing more then 15 minutes per game.


----------



## joe shmoe (Dec 16, 2005)

DaFranchise said:


> Hell NO...I love the Clips jerseys and they should never change them. Just look at all the teams that changed their jerseys in the recent years. Pistons, Rockets, Warriors, etc...They all suck. The red jerseys had nothing to do with the Clippers losing years. Keep the logo and the colors. Clips jerseys are in the TOP 5 of best looking jerseys in the NBA.
> 
> Buy or Sell...Korolev, Singleton or both will find minutes in our rotation.




keep the red jerseys, they ALWAYS lose in the alternate blue jerseys. 

buy: diaz makes the opening day roster, but placed on the IR
buy: singleton will get increased minutes this upcoming season
buy: kamen will get an extension- good ,traditional, back to the basket centers are hard to come by


----------

